# Just color?



## dsm1212 (May 20, 2015)

I was filtering a two batches of wine and decided to go ahead and filter my 1st batch of skeeter pee. 5 micron whole home filter. But I did it last and got maybe a half cup of red wine in it (carmenere). Other than the fact that it now looks rose, is there any problem with a little grape wine added? It tastes the same...

Waiting a few days for it to re-clear before I bottle.

steve


----------



## vernsgal (May 21, 2015)

It won't hurt it.
I doubt 1/2 a cup will make a difference in (I'm assuming) 6 gal. of SP in taste,but if you do taste a hint, I don't think it would be a bad thing. IMO.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (May 21, 2015)

Like Kim mentioned - 
It's all good !!


----------



## dsm1212 (May 21, 2015)

Thanks! I do like the color better .

steve


----------



## Arne (May 22, 2015)

You can change the color with a little food coloring. Or after stabalizing you can take a can or two of concentrate fruit juice and add to a gal. of skeeter pee to sweeten it. Mite need to add a little sugar also mite not. Also, the fruit juice may or may not make it cloudy, if so you will have to wait for it to clear again if you like it clear or you can consume it the way it is. Arne.


----------

